# picking up tank



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sunday i am gonna go get my tank for my new sw aquarium

would it be ok to get the tank,live gravel,live rock,filter and maybe 2 fish

the 2 fish are gonna most likly gonna be a niger trigger (2") and maybe a urchin and the fish in which the trigger fish is now kept with

would this all be ok to have now. i was also gonna try the new marine bio-spria to help the tank cycle

i was gonna add all of the stuff except the fish. then wait 30min and add the urchin, then wait another 30min then add the other fish, then wait another 30min and add the trigger fish

would this be all ok to do

thanks


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I have no experience with sw, but goodluck.. I wanna start a salt tank in the next few months.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Your fish will die, Hope you like buying your fish again. I suggest you read up :smile:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Your fish will die, Hope you like buying your fish again. I suggest you read up :smile:










why :rock:


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

sw requires even more time to cycle. Even with 50% of mature water from my LFS, after 2 weeks nitrate was 60ppm !!

SW 101 reading on Pfish

have fun :nod:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

accr said:


> sw requires even more time to cycle. Even with 50% of mature water from my LFS, after 2 weeks nitrate was 60ppm !!
> 
> SW 101 reading on Pfish
> 
> have fun :nod:


 nitate is the end product of the cycle

that is the stuff you take out in water changes

plus i have live rock and live sand to have cycle takin care of. oh and there is no more urchins. i forgot they dont go well with triggers


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

i would wait at least 24 hours after you set everything up to add fish and live rock


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

i would cycle it with some cheap fish before spending any money on more expesive ones.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> i would cycle it with some cheap fish before spending any money on more expesive ones.


 i am gonna use 2 or 3 triggers and that is it because i heard that triggers are very hardy fishys

so i should add the everything except the live rock and fish then add those the next day at the same time


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Get a Mantis Shrimp Lu. I was watching Animal Planet's "The Most Extreme" and them little things are badass. They can break glass tanks. Yikes! I WANT ONE!!! Too bad I hate the whole saltwater setup.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> Get a Mantis Shrimp Lu. I was watching Animal Planet's "The Most Extreme" and them little things are badass. They can break glass tanks. Yikes! I WANT ONE!!! Too bad I hate the whole saltwater setup.


 but what if i dont want my saltwater tank to break man and lose over $100 dollors in fishys


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> pygocentrus notatus said:
> 
> 
> > Get a Mantis Shrimp Lu. I was watching Animal Planet's "The Most Extreme" and them little things are badass. They can break glass tanks. Yikes! I WANT ONE!!! Too bad I hate the whole saltwater setup.
> ...


 Not to mention the TANK.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Mettle said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > pygocentrus notatus said:
> ...


 that is what i ment

but how could you kep a fish thaat can break your tanks then wouldnt that mean you couldnt even keep one


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Get a plastic tank instead of a glass one then.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think it would be pretty cool if it broke the tank just for the heck of it so we could hear lu bitch about his catastrophe for the next 3 weeks


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I think it would be pretty cool if it broke the tank just for the heck of it so we could hear lu bitch about his catastrophe for the next 3 weeks


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I think it would be pretty cool if it broke the tank just for the heck of it so we could hear lu bitch about his catastrophe for the next 3 weeks
























...........
















i didnt get the tank because they didnt have it. so i am just gonna go get another tank and order some live rock and cheap fish and have these in the aquarium for 3 weeks. then go order my scorpion fish and maybe some other goodies :smile:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

You can cycle a tank without live rock, so I was told. Just use a couple damsels.


----------

